# Shengshou vs Ghosthand II



## raodkill (Apr 22, 2010)

so i am down to the choices of the Shengshou cube vs the Ghosthand II 

which one is better?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 22, 2010)

F-II.


----------



## raodkill (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks but my only choice is shengshou or ghosthadn II xD


----------



## raodkill (Apr 22, 2010)

mmm sooo err although i think u were comparing hte f2 with the ghosthand 2 xD ghosthand 2 is unanimously better then shengshou?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Apr 22, 2010)

Well my shenshou pwns noobs and alligators too..


----------



## raodkill (Apr 22, 2010)

daaamn noobs and alligators k shengshou thanks all


----------



## c1829 (Apr 23, 2010)

Shengshou is far better.


----------



## riffz (Apr 23, 2010)

Sheng En is not Shengshou...

You may want to wait until you are sure they don't think their F-IIs are Shengshous.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 23, 2010)

i prefer ghost hand II


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 23, 2010)

i'd say shenshou, because its designs are copied from DaYan, which is more advanced than putting scrubbing board on the edge piece.


----------



## radmin (Apr 23, 2010)

I can only talk about the GH2 
It's faster than every other cube I own including FII. 
And it's quiet. It seems to whisper.
It's light too.

It locks up too much to be a main but it's a fun cube. The plastic is too thin to attempt a corner rounding mod. If it had rounded internal corners it could be the best cube ever.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 23, 2010)

I prefer the GH2. Haven't played much with my SS yet, though. But right from the start, I liked GH2 much better.



daniel0731ex said:


> i'd say shenshou, because *its designs are copied from DaYan*



What do you mean?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Apr 23, 2010)

I think he is talking about the ridges on the pieces...


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 24, 2010)

I like GhostHand II because it's crisp like the FII yet doesn't pop like it.

Shengshou(?)...?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 24, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> I think he is talking about the ridges on the pieces...



Not exactly. The spherical "foots" of the pieces is the patented design of the DaYan cube; and with the tracks on the pieces, you could tell immediately that it's copied from DaYan.


----------



## raodkill (Apr 24, 2010)

> I like GhostHand II because it's crisp like the FII yet doesn't pop like it.
> 
> Shengshou(?)...?




what do u mean by shengshou(?) i thot there was only one type of shengshous


----------



## Parity (Apr 24, 2010)

raodkill said:


> > I like GhostHand II because it's crisp like the FII yet doesn't pop like it.
> >
> > Shengshou(?)...?
> 
> ...



Wow you are dumb.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 24, 2010)

Parity said:


> raodkill said:
> 
> 
> > > I like GhostHand II because it's crisp like the FII yet doesn't pop like it.
> ...


That's not nice. 

Anyway, I can only speak for the Ghosthand. I like it. It has this smooth sound to it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 25, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > raodkill said:
> ...



but he is....


----------



## raodkill (Apr 25, 2010)

yes i am LOL


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 25, 2010)

raodkill said:


> yes i am LOL



unless you were kidding, then you got us all.


----------

